# Kuhli Loach uprooting plants?



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't blame them, mine came up a lot and I didn't have any bottom feeders at all at the time. Just swimming past the leaves can disturb them enough to come up. They still tend to come up, even 6 months later.


----------



## Pooks73 (Aug 1, 2002)

my kuhli's uproot plants all the time. try some plant weights until they root...it's worked so far for me!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

just slightly off-topic-

Do kuhlis eat snails?

James


----------



## Pooks73 (Aug 1, 2002)

there's some debate over that. it seems that there are three or four species of loaches that are sold under the name of "kuhli" loaches. they all look very similar, the difference is in the number of bands and how complete the bands are. it seems that some of the species do eat snails, while others don't. so, it depends on what species you get. mine do eat snails, the things killed a 2" apple snail once! but not all kuhlis do...check loaches.net for more info.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

One thing I have noted in the accounts I've read of accidental breeding, the kuhlis like to have a cave provided, or will create one under a large plant or under an UGF. That could be the reason for uprooting plants if you've experienced that. A wild guess on my part, I'll admit. I thought mine might eventually work on getting under the sword plant, where the roots are exposed a bit anyhow, so I got them a bit of driftwood and turned it flat so they can get under it. They don't stay there, but do go in sometimes it seems. Like their own little Love Shack. ... (I'll be thinking that tune all day now...)


----------

